# Homesteading singles thread March



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

My DDs 6 Buff Brahma hatching eggs are coming in tomorrow. Got the incubator set up. Going to have all the seed starters up from the cellar, but not seeding until Monday. Baking corn bread and a bunch of other stuff. I have to go to the hardware store today anyway so I'll pick up some chick starter although we won't need it for 3 weeks. The day before Easter we're to pick up 1 Americauna, 1 Rhode Island Red and 1 White Leghorn chick for each kid(ie. me lol) The girls are laying well and hopefully won't mind sharing the playpen with the new pullets when they finally meet.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I have been feeling like death warmed over so I have done NOTHING that I didn't have to. I do have to go and pick up an engine hoist though, today or tomorrow, so that I can butcher the big sow that has been making shreds of the fence... We have managed to hoist the others over a beam, but she is just too big, I need something hydraulic and stable. 

Mary


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I picked up the pieces I need for making my skid steer forks fit on my dads tractor when I take the bucket off weld the crack in up an drill an bolt a new cutting edge on it. Over the last two months I've discovered the wonderful world of Bridgeport milling machines. So much better than a drill or drill press! I built the extra tracks for the bandsaw mill so I have a total of 24' of track now. Ill be cutting an have the logs delivered to his house from bottom of moutain to his house 1/2 mile trip. Then ill start sawing for my house. I already cut the wood for the chicken coop. Tuesday some chicks will be three weeks an the rest two weeks. So things are getting started. I'm going to try to take this month off month off. An cut boards n build.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

My sense of season is all whacked, we've been having a warm spring and I feel like it's May, and I'm not in the woods so I don't have the reference of species leafing out and flowering to clock me. On the other hand it's like I get two free extra months of time. 

Been packing up, getting a few things at Goodwill. I need new dishes etc so I'm collecting handmade pottery bowls and plates and drinking "vessels". Every thing is different, which I love!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Today I am going to pick up 2 snubian doelings after work. They are just weaned and will be bred to my nubian buck when they are ready.
Next weekend we pick up my daughter's 2 nigerian dwarf does. They are both bred and in the future my daughter will be showing them (and their babies) for 4H.

My goose is sitting on some eggs so hopefully we will have some goslings, too!

This month is goat month, but I am starting to get excited about my summer garden. I have drawn up the plans for the fences and beds and need to start some seedlings in my little greenhouse.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall are doing real well !!!!!!!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Came back from ND, and my bro asked me to come help him for ten days-two weeks drilling water wells geo thermal heat loops, and water systems. That turned into a month. Got him caught up (I thought?) came home cuz I finally got some irrigation water. He's 160 miles away, so it's hard to make runs twice a day.  He's had more of a hard time with help than I have, cuz he has to have it. He has already been through 5 guys this year! They can't pass a drug test...they lose thier drivers license...or they just don't want to work... He pays well, the work isn't easy but it's not hard either.

Had no more than got home when a construction outfit called me that I have worked for before, and asked if I wanted some work. I never turn any down, unless I'm busy making money for myself! Siad they'd darn sure keep me busy till I got into haying season, if we have one? I told them sure! All of my home projects are pretty much on hold for the time being.

Talked to my bro the other evening, and he said he wished I was back? I told him, he's terrible hard up for help! 

Anyway, today was spent at a pipeyard created for a NG company putting a new line from Tx to denver. Part of it was fencing it out of a pasture in ranch country. The rancher had some complaints about the fence. lol! Good lord, I could see why when we pulled onto the site.

Braces weren't set in the right fashion, or some even in the right places. Funny how something as simple as building a good fence eludes some people? They had a crew of 6 when the fence was built, plus a skidloader with auger, as we had today. Simple forces escape some, I reckon?

When we got there, I was asked what I'd do? I just asked them if they wanted to hang their name on it? We started pulling posts and redrilling holes, rehanging gates... I showed then what a good wooden H brace looked like, and tried to explain the principles of why it was constructed in that fashion. The two guys that were with me, are willing and good workers, so I'm sure it was not a lost cause.

Maybe I should start as a fenceing contractor? It has crossed my mind more than once. Maybe call it "simple fence"? 

I just really don't believe there is a shortage of jobs anywhere in the US of A. There is a shortage of people willing to work, however! And the big kicker is, is trying to find people who can think a step ahead, or see what they do now will affect a future outcome???

Anyways...rant is over. My homesteading activities for this month is, I have ordered quite a few nut trees, along with replacements of douglas fir for the weakhearted ones that didn't withstand the blowtorch of a summer we had last year.Tried to schedule them for arrival on mid friday of this month.

Also have 3 of each, blackberry and raspberry to give a go at. Might have made a mistake with the blackberries? reading up a little, and I'm learning that they prefer a humid enviroment?

If any of you have advice, I'm all ears!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i haven't done much. i just feel sawed off and hammered down myself. i can't get over the chills i had a few days ago. we still have snow though and probably more to come. i do have all my seed and will likely be rarin to go come april. ~ Georgia.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I hope you're rarin' to go, Georgia! I can almost surive on the pictures you post!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

There is no shortage of minimum wage jobs. I dont know,about jobs you can live on.


phone finally started ringing here. Painting an interior, then on to a kitchen and utility room remodel. Being a one man business, there is not much difference between not enough and too much work.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Oops, of course I only saw this thread after I tried to start a new one. Sorry guys.

Mixed up a fresh batch of rabbit food for the angoras today. I use 40# rabbit feed, 10# bird seed, and 3 canisters rolled oats (about 8#). It all fits nicely in a 50# dog food container.









And one of the puffballs...he's working on a shed this week.









I met a new friend off facebook who's another local urban homesteader last month. We've already gotten together to meet her friends and have a ladies sewing day. And she has backyard chickens, so I finally have a good source for eggs 


















I enjoyed a few with some of my home grown, home canned potatoes this morning. Last years garden is definitely still paying off. I took a pic of another example last night, with this tea made with backyard herbs.








.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Can not do anything out side here. Everything snow covered since mid-Dec. Been cold winter. It is starting to melt off a little now. But if off my end of month be lucky. He shoved snow on top my garden bed with a back hoe. I hope not shoved out of place or frame broken. I want to plant root crops in April I think. If not melted off by April will be no garden this year. I plan to plant low stuff on the west side and the tall stuff like corn on the east side. East side being away from the alley the most. Any how think that woud be the best. Rather that extra snow can melt off this month so can plant. ??Just wait and see. Several feet it looks like on top of what is everywhere. 

I am cooped up in the house. That flu that went around was really a nasty one and they say it hit seniors hard. Flu shot CDC said only protected 9% of seniors. Georgia if you had that it takes time to get over it. It was a month before I was ready to start walking my mile again. Or even sewing. I ate chicken soup (canned) and crackers. Took my vitamins. My son and his wife did not get it. No idea where I got it. Some died of it. They tested me and I did have the flu. I told the Dr I did. I am elderly I will not argue that point. 

Baked a chicken got divided into a bunch of serving for just me put in the freezer. Have a squash to do the same but seems terrible stringy. Suppose to be Butternut but way too large and seed from end to end. 10# to 19# . Tasted okay. I have had ripe zucchini that was stringy but made good soup. . Plants were ones they sold. Can't mix the first year so if mixed they sold them that way. Right color. Hopefully I can eat some of it. 

I want to have some food/meals in the freezer ready to heat. Chili, chicken and few beans is all so far.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i feel good today! my dear boy came in. brought me a feed of rainbow trout. i'll have them for supper. i have never had any flu shots. very seldom see a doctor except when i fell off the roof or rolled the tractor .stuff like that.~Georgia.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Spending this weekend shopping for a rain barrel and getting it set up, last Fall I hauled home more than 100 decorative and terra cotta pots from an estate sale I managed, so I am sorting out the sizes and filling with potting soil to get ready for conatiner gardening. Cleaned up the bbq grill so thinking I may grill a few meals at one time tomorrow to heat up during the week. I am so ready for Spring!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome back Vigilant! Great to see what you're up to. Do you spin yarn from those angoras?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Welcome back Vigilant! Great to see what you're up to. Do you spin yarn from those angoras?


Thankees  I've been saving the wool with the intention of learning. I have a nice antique spinning wheel...just gotta get to practicing.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah I got one of those wheels too--just need to get the thing balanced and working. Good luck! 

You mentioned a ladies' sewing day. What do you all plan on making?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm hoping to learn to make my own clothes. I wear such simple blouses and skirts that it shouldn't be too hard. They also do a quilting bee, but I'm definitely not ready for quilting 

I only got as far as cutting out my skirt because we were all gabbing so much, but she borrowed me her treadle manual so I can tune mine up and try putting it together myself.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Guess I posted in the wrong thread too. Ah well...there's always tomorrow.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm just showing off now...Ashlyn (my cousins daughter) has won bunches of stuff this year with her piggies...this being the most recent.










Ashlyn won the Poland China Gilt class at the Houston Livestock show with Pickles. The Pig.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

everything is still coverdd in snow, not doing much but making wine


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Clearly I should be in Canadia


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)




----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Five of the six heifers have calved so far, with one loss. We're rehabing an old John Deere 336 square baler to use on hay we'll sell. We'll round bale for personal use. I need to mulch and fertilze the apples, pears, peaches, and blueberries. The firewood for next year is mostly done, but I need to gather and stack the piles that are scattered about. The garden shed is stalled, but I should be able to get re-started on that project once the weather warms a bit. It's Winter again here with snow flurries right now. March is coming in like a lion.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

no1cowboy said:


>


You're awesome!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

DH is now assembling the hoist. Sow is destroying the chicken pen. I am getting more ready to "do the deed" by the second! LOL. I see apple cured bacon in my near future!

WhyNot: Congratulations to Ashlyn!! I really DO like pigs - as long as they behave themselves and don't mess with my stuff!

Mary


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Georgia, I never doctored either till this heart trouble. Now every 6 months a check and once a month for blood thinner if I stay okay on the diet. Easy to take/eat something to mess it up. Glad you are feeling better. 

Talking of sewing. I have not sewed clothes in years. Buy at the thrift shop. Material is so highand the patterns too. I use to make the kids clothes and mine and PJ's and shirts for husband. I have kept all th basic patterns to make clothes. In case I had too again.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

newcolorado said:


> Talking of sewing. I have not sewed clothes in years. Buy at the thrift shop. Material is so highand the patterns too. I use to make the kids clothes and mine and PJ's and shirts for husband. I have kept all th basic patterns to make clothes. In case I had too again.


Fabric is so high now. And difficult to find locally. I mostly buy online and only from the clearance sections of the site unless it is something specific I need. Patterns can be gotten cheaply if you have a Joann's or Hobby Lobby around (some as low as 1.99 on sale). With the "disposability" of clothing now, I sew primarily for fit and creativity.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I made my first batch of jam (blueberry) and it's awesome.

Also made yogurt for the first time, results are unknown at this point.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

*NoClue*...good luck with the yogurt! I've never had problems with mine tho, so I'm sure it'll be fine. I'm doing my first jam tomorrow too...aldi's had strawberries on sale so I got enough to do a batch for just $4.

*Tommyice*...so true, the prices are crazy. I had stocked up on patterns on sale before. And when my mom worked by a Joanns, we'd walk through together sometimes on her lunch and she'd give me one of her 50% off coupons to use for fabric. Means starting up now didn't cost me anything extra as I've got enough for like 8 clothing items put aside, plus a bolt of muslin for some household items.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same here Colorado. i use to make shirts etc. no one to do it for now and as you mentioned material is sky high. wallmart doesn't sell material here anymore and the fabric stores want a limb or 2. i can buy it a lot less online from the US even with the shipping or i could but i see now canada had uped their shipping drastically so of course the sellers have to pass it on. Target is opening a few minutes away in Oct or so. dont know if they have fabric or not. most i sew now is crafts. ~Georgia.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

this month getting organized to dispatch the excess roosters that are now mature enough for me to know.... most of them, anyway.

Paid a lady to make new curtains. Yes, not 'homesteady' but need new ones, been using lacy type that dont fit windows, and really needed something this winter to block the cold air that comes in through the glass. Blankets weren't very attractive, and I hate going to the store, and deciding on things; always too expensive, and I never have liked what I buy, because I go for the cheapest.
Organizing my pantry again; thinking about what to buy for seeds, and how will use the greenhouse. Want some really high raised beds for some of my stuff.
The chicks that hatched last fall are now (mostly) laying. Finally getting eggs!

Think the biggest part of winter is done, and we are over the hump. Doesn't mean we wont get more snow or cold, but now at 5pm, it is still light outside.
Making my laundry room more organized, and acessible. Am horrible at organizing, and since menopause, it's become constant chaos, til Dr gave me concerta. 
So, get to pause, and actually accomplish stuff.

I am also figuring out perhaps a job for my youngest special kid.
Years ago, applied for a job which was to be the foreman on a landscaping team comprised of special adult population. It was to be 1 foreman (or woman) and 2 sub foremen (what we now call job coaches) and each special adult had something they were able to do- one could dig holes, one could plant, one could water, etc etc, not quite that simple, but something like that.
I didn't get that job at the time, but am considering finding out how it can happen here in this state, because there is no such animal as that.
Dont know if it was state funded with private donations, or what.....
I need to find a job for her, so she can work at least a few hours a couple of days weekly. I need to start figuring out transitional stuff for her.
The other idea I had takes place in other states, but not here in Maine. A huge homestead comprised of a few houses with special adult population living in those houses, staffed by paid adults, who are of course, typical. There are cattle to raise, barns to clean out, gardens to grow, in one place they raise their own grains and make bread & sell to public. The main ting is that it is self supporting and doesn't need alot of government funding. Each morning, every adult goes to their job, and works a perscribed time. They all get housing, and are fed on what they grow. All of this is overseen, of course, but I wish I knew how to get something like this started. I dont have the money, I dont know how to do such a big endeavor.

I have no idea (and probably dont have the energy to figure out how to go about all of this) but I would love to find a big property, figure it all out. I know that there are rules and regs about housing, plumbing, etc etc.
This stuff works elsewhere, and I want to meet folks who could help start one here.
I am on a committee to figure out how to help earn some money/publicity for a special camp my kid attends in the summer, and I've tossed that idea out to them; got a reference from someone who is a landscaper and has a teenage special kid. Am going to talk to him soon.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> You're awesome!


Awww shucks


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

no1cowboy said:


> everything is still coverdd in snow, not doing much but making wine


What kind of wine is that?

Where do you get those carboy handles?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not sure if this is coming through. oh my stars i think i did it. now to resize it. this is my parsley. went out this morning and the snow was gone from my garden. first green thing i've seen all winter. why are these letters so large? i'll iron out the kinks yet. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

[QUOTE=
Also have 3 of each, blackberry and raspberry to give a go at. Might have made a mistake with the blackberries? reading up a little, and I'm learning that they prefer a humid enviroment?

I have both berries and in no way do I live in a humid climate... I do have a short grow season and the black berries produced berries in their second year. Both winters that I have had them they came through the -20+ weather and survived quite well. I did place them in a sunken watering trough to help control the roots spread... Maybe you will have good luck with them.

Not honesteady but I finally got the last of my Christmas yard ornaments out. My headless moose finally thawed enough to yank him up. The iwnd blew his head off awhile back and then it froze to the ground. Got another cord of firewood that I will split and put away. Painted my bathroom Sunday and now just need to finsih up that project. Changed postion of my vehicles in the driveway so am now driving the economy car - snow is basically gone enough that I can drive it. Although it looks like maybe sbow is coming back this week.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Twenty-five plants of each of ten blackberry cultivars from Arkansas and Texas were established at the Yuma Mesa Agriculture Center in spring 1994. All the Arkansas cultivars died. Of the Texas cultivars, âRosboroughâ and âWomackâ performed the best, followed by âBrisonâ and âBrazosâ. Important cultural practices, harvesting practices and potential marketing strategies are discussed.
http://ag.arizona.edu/pubs/crops/az1051/az105111.html
I'm sure you're not as dry where you are.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Good job *newfieannie*! I can't wait until we see green again, but we're getting another 10 inches of snow tonight instead 

Strawberries were on sale for .99 a quart again, so today I turned 4 quarts










Into 10 half-pints of strawberry jam. I have plenty of sugar and pectin in the pantry, so this was a good cheap project to get put up


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Nothing homesteady today...I homesteady'd this weekend but don't have the pictures developed yet...oh I can't probably fudge that now can I? lol OKay I just been too lazy to transfer them.

Today I had a funny weird day of no work-work. Worked all day but didn't have work...figure that out...or maybe don't... I just actually wanted to say that it was 86 degrees here today....and it was nice.

And then at 3pm a naked horse came out of nowhere down the street and ran the stoplights at the top of the hill. And then later on I noticed a lot of water coming to our gutter drain by the driveway and it was full of gray paint. Then about 20 minutes later some dude on a city ....GOLFCART with a HUGE fire extinguisher strapped to the back puttzed around here back and forth scrutinizing the paint and kept looking at me like I had something to do with it. I was smelling a newly bloomed rose at the time. And the ....uhm...I think halfway house\on a program guys across the street came out at 4pm as if they could sing.........they can't. And right now an opossum is staring me down from the neighbor's back porch.

The city is a strange, strange place.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

lonelytree said:


> What kind of wine is that?
> 
> Where do you get those carboy handles?


The wine is raspberry & rhubarb
the handles came from my local wine supply


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My new urban homesteader friend introduced me to her butcher this week, who still gives away free bones. 










So I was able to make my first batch of bone broth for another cheap addition to the pantry 










And my dad got me a new toy when we hit the Milwaukee Sports Show today so that I can bring home some fish this summer.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

One of my hatching eggs was broken at the post office from earlier in transit by the half dried yolk when I went to pick them up which left 5 which were loose in the box. I could tell they were put in thoughtfully and then probably kicked down the hall by some postal worker in Ohio. Hmmm. Candled them today and it looks like only 3 of them are good.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, the most homestead-y thing I did was finally get up the nerve to ask my new bosses (same company, different division) if they would let me return to my homestead and work remotely until I can sell, short-sell or go into foreclosure. I've been gone from my home since 7/11 but paying on two places, one here where my job is and one up there. I've run out of money, ideas and potential buyers from a limited pool of family and friends who all proclaimed interest, used the property for free vacations then never said anything about buying it. 

Sooo, I'm waiting for VP approval of my plan; the director signed off in approval. I am this []close to actually being back at my little place to say a proper farewell! Of course, this happened after I bought tomato, cuke and lettuce transplants to try to garden on my patio...lol!

But I may get one more homestead hurrah out of this. I'll have to hire someone to mow since I sold all of my farm stuff on my list visit up in May 2012. At least I can have more of a garden if it gets approved!

~ST


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not doing much today. just getting a bit of grub ready for tomorrow to go to my shack. even though i can't do anything in the garden yet i have to be at something with my hands. had this old candle holder. had a large hook on it. hack sawed that off. painted and distressed it. glued on a metal rose where the large hook was. fashioned a nest from a piece of brown velvet and sat a little bird there.also glued a small ladybug on it. i might tweak it a bit later. take off the door etc. it's all metal so i couldn't see throwing it out. ~Georgia


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

This evening I am picking up my three-year old grandson to give the kids a break before my daughter starts back to work again. I had plans to take him to my mom's and have him help in her garden, but she's going out of town. 

Now I am stuck thinking of things to entertain him when he comes from a household of TV and Xbox, to my tiny place with not much of that. I have some trellises that need some trimming down to fit into containers for the veggies, and I borrowed a hand saw from a co-worker. Maybe I'll let him try to saw some stuff...haha! Or help me transplant some things so he can get good and dirty and connect with some green things. 

Anyway, it will be an interesting time, that's for sure!

Update: BOOHOO, he was bad and so wasn't allowed to come this weekend. We're shooting for next weekend now :/ Guess I'll just have to trim my trellises with no fun stuffs!

~ST


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

mickm said:


> There is no shortage of minimum wage jobs. I dont know,about jobs you can live on.


Maybe I'm just kind of a minimalist in my needs? Everywhere I've been workwise this winter has paid between 21-23 an hour. It's just icing to me. I make enough at my own seasonal business, even in bad years to make all payments and then some. Winters are my time to slow down and relax a little. Even if I spend time in my leather shop, I have figured to make 30-35 an hour. I'd simply rather be outside, regardless. It's something I can always turn to when wanted. There are definate possibilities of a very lucrative market for high end goods, but you have to be a people person to do it, and at this stage I just don't wanna be.

THe trouble with hiring in minimum wage type of jobs is 50% of them aren't even worth that. A few are worth more, and just a very few are worth everything you can afford to pay! I prefer to not have to hire anyone than have to do the sifting. And I'd usually rather work by myself, than have to babysit others. I've hired a few to help me, as well as ran a few smallish crews.

Nope, there is just a big shortage of people with any kind of thought pattern, who are willing to work!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I wish that were the case here. I didn't even make that much in IT and since then I've interviewed for everything from manufacturing to programming positions and not a taker yet. It's getting pretty rough.

Today I finished my first skirt from a pattern. The tiered skirt I did before was so easy it didn't need one. This was using material from my little stash of 50% off purchases that I put away back when I got the treadle  And I'll be done with the rest of the bone broth soon...there's gonna be a TON of it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure that's lovely! i wondered why i liked it so much and it looked familar. i remember. i bought one so similar last year and must have packed it away and forgot it. mine is a silky material. i must root it out. love that sewing machine too! ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Beautiful Vigilant! Love the fabric. Cotton, challis?

I've got an old button jar at my sewing area too!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Beautiful Vigilant! Love the fabric. Cotton, challis?
> 
> I've got an old button jar at my sewing area too!


I'm not sure what it is...it was one of those slightly stretchy fashion fabrics. It drapes so nicely though, I really like it.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

lovely vigilant 20!
Newfieannie, that's sweet!(nest/bird)


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Lj u gotta get a bandsawmill. I've spent a couple days sawing on it got a system down now. Now I just gotta keep logs ahead of it. Start framing chicken coop today with my little one she was good just hanging out doing her own thing n helping me. It's so cool making my own lumber. Chicks are getting big to almost feathered out.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I started out by planting 4 fruit trees. 2 peach, a plum and a red delicious apple. Then I had to change the battery out on the tractor. That was a pain for a minute but I finally got it and got the garden tilled. I went ahead and took the battery off the mower to put on charge while I had battery goop all over my hands. I finished the day picking up limbs so I can get ready to start mowing. I had a 5X10 trailer 5ft tall with limbs. I like the pine trees separating me and the neighbors but man they are a mess to clean up. It was beautiful out today. A high of 69 with a good southerly breeze thank goodness. The farmer across the road spread chicken manure on the field in front of my house. If the wind had been blowing out of the north I wouldn't have been able to stay outside. The smell is so horrible.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

3 full days of simmering yielded 32 quarts of stock from my half of the box of free chicken bones. Spent about $4 on carrots, celery and onions to add, so that's a dang good savings from storebought.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

My my you've been busy.

Supposed to be beautiful here again today. Plan on finishing up cleaning up all those tree droppings left by all the storms. May even get up enough gumption and empty the composter. That is if it's still not frozen. LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Beautiful stock Lynn.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I planted potatoes in the garden and greenbeans in the greenhouse.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Got most of the loose limbs corralled on the ground. Good sized ones will be cut down to firewood and kindling for the "emergency, OMG a hurricanes/n'oreaster's coming" pile. Compost is defrosted and got a real good stirring up. Started my tomatoes (romas, big boys) and cucumbers (pickalot). Pepper seedlings are doing good--straight, not too tall--just generally happy seedlings. Organized the seed packets and dreamed about direct sowing.

Still chilly out--around the mid 40's--but still sat outside and enjoyed some sunlight!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you people rock !!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Spent yesterday cleaning out the old "pony barn". No ponies these days, but an old bridle still hangs on the wall. Also found a couple of winter residents that needed a new place to dwell.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, Fox... the spider I recognize, of course... we have a few of those out this way as well. But what the blazes is that blue-tailed thing?? And I shudder to think how you found it, even though it looks harmless enough.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Actually its what we call a scorpion...don't know why, but have always heard them called that. The lizard was as gentle as could be, would actually make a great pet. The lady in black is a different story though. Beautiful in black and red don't you think?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Your photos are always fantastic, even when the subject is less than savory, such as the black and red girl. She's just trying to look after her family, though. 

Lizards are wonderful. I love finding them about. Snakes, too, so long as there isn't a rattle attached. Haven't found one of those in my little corner of paradise. I've just never seen a lizard with such a breathtakingly blue tail! Our lizards are dull in comparison.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Bridle Awwwwwww. Miss those pony days.

The lizard Coool. Does he change colors or is it always with a blue tail.

The spider. My EEEEEEEKK scared the dog. What a blessing frigid winters are--buggers like that can't survive.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I haven't seen a blue-tailed skink (the lizard) since I left TN! I had some that lived in my container garden. Wonder if they'll still be around when I get back up there?

Nice rows Tambo. I'll need to find out where in NW TN you are, as that's where my place is.

~ST


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

We call them blue tailed Lizard. If you or another critter tries to catch it by the tail, It will release it's tail as a defence mechanism.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tambo you just reminded me of my great-aunt Betty. We were visiting her in Florida when I was about 6 years old. We were all outside in her garden oasis (that's what it seemed like to me anyway). She pointed to a chameleon or some other lizard and shouts at me "quick. grab it. by the tail before it gets away." I pulled that tail and was devastated when I pulled it clean off.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

TI, that's almost as bad as "Quick, pull my finger!" 

My girls used to take the little Florida lizards and hang them off of their ears like earrings. That lasted until one ran up the side of their head and got in their hair  I wish I had a video camera at the time!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFL!! A favorite trick of grandparents and other moldy oldies everywhere... my Dad's father did it to me, too. I thought he'd never stop laughing!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I guess the very best friend I ever had was 72 when I met her. I would help her in her gardens after her husband died. She had the biggest lizard I've ever seen. I swear it was 2ft long and probably 4 inches in diameter. She said her husband would talk to it. Scared the stew out of me ever time I saw it.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, closest I can come to that, tambo, is a friend I have who had a pet iguana named Merlin. He was sweet enough, but he stunk.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I guess I should say this was a lizard that lived out in the garden. It wasn't a pet other than the husband and the lizard just tolerated each other.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I've always known those lizards as blue tailed skinks too....and the green and brown lizards that kids play with I've always known as anoles.

We had a lot of salamanders in WI...they are pretty...we had a lot of dark black/blue ones that were specked with purple...looked like polka dots.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

:trollface

Guys. ... .... I think they are talking about us in some whacky tongue..... :nana:


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't really talk about this at work but, but, but....both the Director and the VP have agreed I can go to my farm temporarily. However, they have also put on the table the possibility of raising my salary enough to keep the farm even though I would have to remain down here to work. I never, ever dreamed that would even be a consideration! That would mean I could rent it out or something and not lose it even though I can't live in it right now!!

Gotta get back to work but had to SHARE! I'm so excited...yahoo!!

~ST (doing a happy dance at her desk!)


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Congratulations ST!!


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sending up a prayer that it might work out for you!!! That sounds like a wonderful ending for everyone. 



SimplerTimez said:


> I can't really talk about this at work but, but, but....both the Director and the VP have agreed I can go to my farm temporarily. However, they have also put on the table the possibility of raising my salary enough to keep the farm even though I would have to remain down here to work. I never, ever dreamed that would even be a consideration! That would mean I could rent it out or something and not lose it even though I can't live in it right now!!
> 
> Gotta get back to work but had to SHARE! I'm so excited...yahoo!!
> 
> ~ST (doing a happy dance at her desk!)


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, the update isn't as good as I'd hoped, and I don't have all the details yet. But the raise didn't happen...lol! My boss is new here, he doesn't know none of us have had a raise in nearly eight years I guess 0_0

But they will let me go to the farm for a bit; how long and under what conditions I don't know yet. They said I have to sign some paperwork, although I can't imagine what that would be unless they are going to lay me off while I'm there to encourage me to get back right quick. My boss said we'd talk more tomorrow.

So the positive is that I *will* get to go up there, just don't know the details. Even if it's only for a month, I can sell off more things, get in to the bank and hand them the keys, and have another good cry on my lovely front porch; might even be able to have another fire in the wood boiler before I go, depending on the time frame. I also might get there just at the start of tornado season, so I'm planning on packing my weather radio and making sure my supplies are still in the basement safe room like they were when I lived there.

I'm trying to take it in stride. Normally when things go on a downturn, just a while later something good comes along. Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket on my way up...teehee!

Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts, I appreciate them.

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

That's rough, SimplerTimez. I hope for you a brighter future and a gentler door to open. I know what you are going through is so hard, but I believe there is peace and opportunity waiting for you on the other side of this difficult decision. Best to you.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd love to have one, I just don't know what for? Don't believe cottonwood, elm, or junipers would make good dimensional lumber? It would cut some really nice slabs though. I'm just not much of a carpenter. If I can do it with a chainsaw or axe and keep that good 'ole rustic look  I can sometimes accomplish that.

What would be cool is to have time to help someone with an operation such as yours for 3-4 weeks. I'd like to see all of it, and get a grasp on the complete operation.

Hope your taking pictures to share?


maverickxxx said:


> Lj u gotta get a bandsawmill. I've spent a couple days sawing on it got a system down now. Now I just gotta keep logs ahead of it. Start framing chicken coop today with my little one she was good just hanging out doing her own thing n helping me. It's so cool making my own lumber. Chicks are getting big to almost feathered out.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've spent the last couple days peeling kiwi  They are 6 for $1.49 at Aldis this week, so I got 2 projects done right away. Just dehydrated 30 of them for snacks.










And tried out this Strawberry Kiwi Lemonade Concentrate from SB Canning. (Strawberries only went up to $1.25!)


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally.... FINALLY got outside and into some farmy-type tasks! Got the home area weed-whipped, mown and blown, needs a good pressure wash, but that will have to wait for another day. Got half the flower beds weeded, roses and fuchsias fed and pruned, on their way for a new season of delight. The crocus are finished, daffodils just getting started well. My favorite flowers -- I love this time of year!

Now I'm waiting for a friend to bring by a cat he and his wife can no longer keep because he sprays indoors. The cat, not my friend. Well, maybe my friend sprays indoors, not my business, but the cat is not permitted. Name of Desmond. He'll be an outdoor model for me, hope he can cut it out here. I recently lost a little stray calico who struck me as pretty tough as she'd inveigled her way into the pride (herd? flock?)... but then she just ... disappeared. That usually means coyote or cougar. I hope her fate was kinder, but probably not.

Pot of minestrone soup simmering on the stove.

My neighbors -- commercial foresters -- are harvesting nearby. I can't see their handiwork, but I can sure hear them. Hope they'll finish with this section soon. They like to start work around 3:00 a.m. Fortunately, I can't hear them unless I go outside -- no open windows at night for awhile!


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry it wasn't the news you had hoped for- but as you say, there is at least some up side to it. *Gives an encouraging smile* 



SimplerTimez said:


> Well, the update isn't as good as I'd hoped, and I don't have all the details yet. But the raise didn't happen...lol! My boss is new here, he doesn't know none of us have had a raise in nearly eight years I guess 0_0
> 
> But they will let me go to the farm for a bit; how long and under what conditions I don't know yet. They said I have to sign some paperwork, although I can't imagine what that would be unless they are going to lay me off while I'm there to encourage me to get back right quick. My boss said we'd talk more tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

The spring rains are here. Relatively warm and dumping 4 inches a day with no end in sight. It's like living in a car wash. It's what the kids call Ditch Swimming weather, Pasture Paddling. You can pick up nice Spring Kings in the pastures along the rivers.

It would be a good time to plant if you didn't mind mud sucking up to your waist. The hard part is all of us older folks want to plant before this rain gets here, but our joints swell so bad before the front gets here, we can't hardly move.

Besides swollen rivers and ditches, standing water on the roads, the heavy warm rain brings out the new growth on the mosses. So many different shades of green!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

This year I'm putting bird netting down the rows of tomato and pole bean cages and circling it around so the sweet peas will be protected inside in between the cages and they go in St Patty's day where as the others go in in May and being nitrogen fixing legumes I figure....and some lettuce and radishes in the cages as a double planting.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I made egg noodles today! Dinner was a soup to taste test both the bone broth and noodles and it was fabulous.








[















[


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Heater motor on my truck went out...... so I'm sitting here shivering and eating hot dogs.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Offers laura a canoe and lonelytree a blanket...

Good grief vigilant, every time I read what you do I want to lay down a take a nap girl. You are very talented and hard working. 

Got the stipulations from work today finally. I have to sign acknowledging that my productivity won't suffer and that I will insure that I have internet and phone at all times during my time away, and that I am aware that this is a right to work state so that if I am not back by 90 days at the latest I could be terminated with no unemployment benefits, and I must travel to the office for one week a month on my own dime if I exceed 30 days away from the office.

Not exactly a great deal, but good enough for me to tackle what I need to do, and they did not require me to utilize but one week of my vacation during the 90 days - so I'll still have two weeks left the rest of the year. 

Looks like I'll be heading up there around the first week of April, so I need to get moving on getting internet access set up at the neighbor's, and locating a back up spot in case theirs goes down (probably the library or McDonald's in town), and figure out a list of what I need to get done and in what order so that I can hit the ground running when I arrive.

Better than a sharp stick in the eye! 

Thanks again for all of the encouragement peeps.

~ST


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Vigilant, nothing like your photos to get me off my well-padded hind end! My second day off and in spite of snow falling outside there is plenty to do inside. Bread-baking, new worm bin and I'll save my knitting for later. Kind of like a carrot.......motivates me to finish tasks 

A bag of lemons needing to be squeezed and juice frozen for later use. Books need to be packed up and dropped off at thrift store. Uniforms ironed and ready for my work week. Call DirecTV and cancel ( I can do this I keep telling myself:sob.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I put my seeds in the incubator in peat pellets on Sunday afternoon and I have two germinated already. I put 6 roma 6 jet star and 6 peppers in there.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Well. I think the writing is on the wall. Been working between 50 and 80 hours a week....like everyone says...there's no work in this town...uh huh. Anyway...I don't think I'll have time to homestead this year. The job thing is escalating and if I want to get out of the metroplex, this is my avenue.

My poor cabbage seedlings are dying...the tomato plants are dying. I lost most of the peas but some were strong and continue....lettuce and dill are looking good. The cilantro I got in the ground is just surviving...the rest...RIP... I will not continue the illusion.

The compost seems to be doing quite well, however.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I lost half of my gray hair. Got a haircut. 

Truck is in the shop for no heater motor. Guess I'll have to hike up my dress if I need a ride. 

Gotta work on taxes. Ewwwwwwww


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

WhyNot said:


> Well. I think the writing is on the wall. Been working between 50 and 80 hours a week....like everyone says...there's no work in this town...uh huh. Anyway...I don't think I'll have time to homestead this year. The job thing is escalating and if I want to get out of the metroplex, this is my avenue.
> 
> My poor cabbage seedlings are dying...the tomato plants are dying. I lost most of the peas but some were strong and continue....lettuce and dill are looking good. The cilantro I got in the ground is just surviving...the rest...RIP... I will not continue the illusion.
> 
> The compost seems to be doing quite well, however.


I hate that for you ...You were off to a great start. Glad it puts you closer to your dreams though.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Whynot, glad you have some work. I hope it is a means to get you where you want to be! Hopefully, a mere bump in the road.

Back to work in an hour. Sure enjoyed my two days off but look forward to getting back to work. When I have too much time at home, it makes it all that much harder! There is plenty to do here and I don't even have a 'bona fide' homestead  Did get the housework squared away, though.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been playing with the garden layout all winter, and today it was finalized. The big change will be moving the block patio to the other end of the yard which is a shadier area so it'll be nicer for me. Then it'll double as an extended run for the rabbits in nice weather. 

For planting, I decided to focus mainly on items to can. I also upped the fresh greens as they would grow best in the tiny bed in the shadow of the new privacy fence.

The full size version is here










And the first of 2 big batches of seeds I'll do this year was started. This is 115 pods of Broccoli, Cockscomb, Dill, Echinacea, Lista de Gandia Eggplant, Ornamental Kale, Oregano, California Wonder Pepper, Thyme, Jersey Giant Tomatoes, and Purple Cherokee Tomatoes.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bump this up....yall about to confuse me with last months thread resurrection.....lol


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I stuck a pitch fork in my raised veggie garden and found that about half is thawed. Was mildly surprised. Turned what I could over a bit.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Garden progress so far. Potatoes and onions doing well. Pole beans are finally trying to poke their heads up, and I finally got the pink eyes planted. The last one is the kitchen garden with only the one row of squash planted....still more to go, but I had to hold off today on account of the rain expected all day, which didn't show up. Maybe by Wednesday all the seeds will be in the ground, then on to planting tomatos and cucumbers and some herbs. Maybe it won't come a blizzard in April.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Nicely done, Fox. Looks very pretty and will give you lots and lots of work later on! I'll bite my lip awhile for those pole beans, though, hoping you're out of the cold-temperature woods.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks Rae, its about 80 here today, but as a general rule, no one plants before Good Friday or there abouts. I'm taking a chance I know, but last year was the warmest year on record so....I threw the Almanac out the window. I want to have it all in the jars, freezer by the end of June, with the exception of the tomatos and peppers, and "herbs?"....I've never planted herbs before. All you culinary experts have got me on a roll. Never thought about anything but onions and peppers.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

You people and your growing plants. Pfffft. Evidentally I'm growing white stuff.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

If you plant cilantro once, you'll have it forever. It will self-sow very readily. Italian parsley as well. My chives, sage and oregano are also perennials. I'm a mite too cold up here to keep rosemary going year round, more's the pity, but you could. Last but definitely not least, basil would do very well where you are, provided you can give it a good supply of regular water. Basil is a mint and likes its feet kept wet.

That would give you a pretty good start on most commonly-used herbs.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Poor Leslie.  Gardening in Joisey is tough. I know you're up to it.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Pink eyed peas, haven't had those since I left Hotlanta! Looks good fox.

Look, it's the rural part of TI's yard 

Good herbal recommendations Rae. I just don't use cilantro enough to grow it. My mom's basil doesn't need wet feet apparently and it throws seedlings everywhere. I always get a plant or two from her when I'm down here. 

I hate to leave my cukes and maters behind when I go to TN, but I surely can't tote them up there and then have any room to bring anything back. Sigh. I have tiny maters already; growing cherry maters this year since they are so terribly expensive for organic ones.

Made it through my first physical in 12 years; now just waiting on the blood work to return. More paperwork than anything else, pfft.

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

SimplerTimez said:


> Look, it's the rural part of TI's yard


Spoken, oops typed, like a true smartass! LMAO

So glad you joined up.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Raeven said:


> If you plant cilantro once, you'll have it forever. It will self-sow very readily. Italian parsley as well. My chives, sage and oregano are also perennials. I'm a mite too cold up here to keep rosemary going year round, more's the pity, but you could. Last but definitely not least, basil would do very well where you are, provided you can give it a good supply of regular water. Basil is a mint and likes its feet kept wet.
> 
> That would give you a pretty good start on most commonly-used herbs.


My experience in various places is that mustard greens are also easy to establish as self propagating. Nothing better than those spring mustards.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Spoken, oops typed, like *a true smartass!* LMAO


Busted so early on in here, can't put anything over on y'all that's for sure :gaptooth:

Thanks, I'm glad I finally quit lurking and started posting again.

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

vicker said:


> My experience in various places is that mustard greens are also easy to establish as self propagating. Nothing better than those spring mustards.


VICKER!!!!! Where have you been?



SimplerTimez said:


> Busted so early on in here, can't put anything over on y'all that's for sure :gaptooth:
> 
> Thanks, I'm glad I finally quit lurking and started posting again.
> 
> ~ST


And we're all enjoying your sense of humor. And you're like a little ray of sunshine. LOL


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OK This isn't funny any more. There's already like 4 1/2" of snow out there now.

I should have planted peas yesterday. Glad I didn't now.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice garden Fox! 
I'm canning some white beans tonight. Just a FYI it takes 4lbs to make a canner full of quarts. I only soaked 2lbs and it made 3qts and a pint. I cleaned up the rasied beds today. My seeds are germinating in the incubator but they are getting spindley (sp) because of the poor lighting. 

My hens are starting to lay again. I miss my Barred Rocks because they laid all winter. I have Rhode Island reds and they haven't laid good since Christmas.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Here are the results. The jar on the right had bean juice on the side of the jar. It looks like all the water boiled out. I don't know what caused that. I soaked these for about 11 hrs. They looked like they were swelled but these swelled up even more. I don't do to good at canning dried beans. I guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

We got snow yesterday too  But inside things are sprouting










And aldis had grapes advertised so I skipped groceries and tried canning my first batch of grape juice instead...tried out some of the new blue jars too


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

I got a surprise this weekend- I had been looking at doing a raised bed to start a mini- garden here on my trailer park rented lot, and I came home from Mass on Sunday to find the boxes made up for me by my awesome Step Dad!! I can hardly wait to get them planted, but it's still a BIT early, as it's been snowing off and on the last two days.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Snowed in today. Really looking forward to digging out the car later.:runforhills: Son had a snow day so we are going to make a huge pot of potato and bacon chowder. Went through all my bills today and decided I'm going to move heaven and earth to get the car paid off in a year instead of the two I still have. DS is looking through college catalogs and I can see the dollars dancing in my head. One more year to figure out how to get him in and pay dorm, books, etc. I like the way he thinks, he is applying for every available scholarship.  

In another month, we should have wild violets popping up. Determined to try my hand at violet jelly. My part-time job is in the middle of nowhere, the farmer has given me permission to forage as much as I want on his land. I'm pretty psyched. Looking at all these gardens posted here really makes me wonder why I picked Vermont


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made two loves of bread that rose nicely in a warm oven. When I took it out of the oven to preheat the oven it deflated. :flame: I'm sitting here with my lip pooched out because I don't have a nice picture to post.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Not a single thing homesteady today, although I did save my daughter's house from burning down, does that count?
She left the oven on with a bagel inside - and remembered it two hours later. She can't usually leave work once she arrives (on phones) so I grabbed her key, drove the hour to her place, checked for fire, all good. Oven was on and I do believe the bagel was toasted quite well 
She posted on her corporate IM (me and two of my daughters work at the same business) "My house did not burn down today because my mom is a firewoman" LOL!

Made me miss a free birthday lunch though  Kids, how dull life would be without them...

~ST


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

All snow and nowhere to go. Rustoleumed the baseboard in the downstairs bathroom as it had some spots on it. Aside from the usual housework and baking I'm just dreaming of planting peas and glancing into the incubator thinking 2 more days seems like forever. We've never had a splay leg or crooked toe and hope I don't have to deal with that on the baby chicks. Can't wait to check their little wings to see what we got. Yeah I'm counting them before they hatch.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

We have another Frog Storm, heavy rains and wind. 

Joint fire drill on the Rez was uh...wet. Yeah, let's play outside in the dark with water cannons in a storm. Chief Pipsqueak is a putz, asst. chief will get himself thumped if he ever hits me with that water cannon again. FD BBQ is this weekend, those two won't be there so we'll have fun. Ribs, seafood, salads, I'm taking my berry cobblers. DD and I plan on Dancing with the Indians and having a good time without the Drama Kings.

Homesteading stuff? Nothing. Cold, wet, windy, muddy and floody. FROGS!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Have I mentioned I'm tired of snow and ice? What a ride into work today. Heavy wet snow and slush. Once again I cursed myself for buying this car...next time 4-wheel drive...really! I didn't say it aloud because I didn't want to offend the car, I'm becoming more superstitious as I get older.

Tomorrow, trash to dump, laundry to laundromat and into town for groceries. Oldest son will be spending the weekend with us and can easily clean out a pantry. It's a good thing I'm rather fond of him : ) I'm just counting the days to spring. It's been a long winter.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I saw 5 wild turkeys in the hayfield early this morning. Went through the woods to the garden...they've walked the rows, looking for early greens for their diets. They must not like the taste of pole beans as they marched down the row, pulling the emerging plants but not consuming them, just pulled them and dropped them. I covered the rest with old hay, as its supposed to be near 38 degrees here tonight. Lost 25 percent to the turkeys, hope mother nature leaves a smaller track as she walks through tonight. 

Its turkey season now. I make take my share from that little band of foragers...,if there's a jake or a gobbler about.

And so the world turns, But the wild azaleas are blooming in these woods. Next will come the dogwoods. I'll worry about the beans when the weather gets better.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Love those pictures Foxfire...sure could use some of that up here. :help: Sorry about the pole beans, maybe one of those foragers would taste real good about November. :grin:


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry about the turkeys in the beans :/ But those azaleas are lovely!!

It's raining here, I brought boxes home from work to pack little things in, and starting to make my lists of what to take home and what to bring back. The dogs stinks when he's wet and he won't leave laying by my feets!

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fox those are awesome pics, but why do you torture us so?!?!?!?

Only thing happening here is that big maple that my grandfather planted 73 years ago got a trimming. A lot of trimming. The doctor gave us good news though. Dutch is very healthy. The others got trimmed too and a little scrappy spruce was totally taken down.

My garden should be getting lots of sun this summer now!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Spring has sprung in Wisconsin  There's garlic patiently waiting under there somewhere.










I realized I only needed $2 worth of salt pork to do pork & beans from this recipe, so I got one more batch done this week.










In the seed starting room....All the ornamental kale have their baby leaves...and look at those fuzzy little roots. The first of the tomatoes, thyme, and oregano are poking up too.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Woke up late...grrr.........! between first and second shifts, I'm all mixed up. I will go into town today, pay some bills and get a few stock up items. It's clouding up out there and a bit chilly. Hope it doesn't mean snow. 

Cleaned the house yesterday and knocked off a few items on my 'to do' list. Send my payment in for the CSA I belong to. I know there is more, I just haven't had my coffee yet


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I bought 6 Barred Rock pullets today like I really needed some. All my BR's got killed or died and I didn't have any more so I fixed that problem. They are the best chickens I've ever had so I really missed them. I worked on cleaning up the tree again today. I've got to get it done so I will be able to mow there. I picked up 3 more 5 gallon buckets with lids today for all the sugar I bought. These have the rubber o-ring in the lids. I get them for $2 at the grocery bakery.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Did get out into the garden. But only to clean up all the twigs and sticks from the tree trimming during the week. Dutch looks so naked without all those branches and limbs. But it was for the best and his health. 

Longingly eyed the pea bed. Soon. Soon. Unfortunately the weatherman is saying snow tomorrow. Again. Was tempted to put some in the planters on the patio. Maybe during the week. One or two of those planters are needing replacing. They're plastic and have been there almost 20 years. Sides are starting to bust. Guess I can't complain. 

Also scoped out where I plan to put the rain barrel that is as yet to be built.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been doing a lot more baking recently 










And learning to work in more of my home preserved foods. This is fried up canned potatoes served with eggs from my new buddy.










Almost all of the starts are up now. Just the eggplant and peppers are dawdling. These are the little tomatoes.










And another super cheap canning project...but just so yummy.










Chocolate sauce! I hadda crack one open right away to try some chocolate milk.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Seriously we need the chocolate sauce recipe.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Seriously we need the chocolate sauce recipe.


Here ya go  

http://www.sbcanning.com/2012/04/jane-shares-homemade-chocolate-sauce.html


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made some dishwasher tabs today. I not sure how they will work out but we will see. I may regret putting it in the cardboard egg carton.
I made some of Terri's bread mix too. I have some bread dehydrating to make bread crumbs. It's rainy and windy here today.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Here is the dishwasher tabs.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I got all the 2x6s cut for the first floor cut. Ill start cutting siding tommrow. N then flooring. We went last weekend to habitat for humanity n got a 4x8 slider brand new n a 4x6 jacuzzi tub ( an indoor lap pool for the baby) maybe after this week it will warm up n no more snow


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Finished product.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

vigilant20 said:


> Here ya go





> Sorry, the page you were looking for in this blog does not exist.


this is what I got with your link


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I had no problem getting to the page No1Cowboy. 

Maybe it's Seinfeld type of situation for you. Chocolate sauce nazi--no sauce for you. LOL
http://www.sbcanning.com/2012/04/jane-shares-homemade-chocolate-sauce.html Perhaps the link parsed in your browser differently than mine. 

Vigilant I was surprised to see it's water bathed. I thought it would have been a pressure process. Don't know why I think that.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

The sugar makes it more analogous to a jam or a jelly, maybe? That's what I'm thinkin'.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I think so Raeven. The gal behind SB Canning is a Master Preserver, so I have to trust she knows what she's doing  I wouldn't normally can off of a blog if that weren't the case though


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I put 2 spruce in a metal thingy and turned them into ashes and heat! 

Anyone want the recipe?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My plans are starting to come together. I'll have a simple product ready next week to start a little home business. And, my friend picked up her big Palimino rabbit last week and I got to meet her today. 










We're going to introduce her to my french angora buck Mittens in a few weeks. We want babies to come when it's warmer and we've got lots of fresh forage to supplement their diet. They are both large rabbit breeds and known as good meat producers...so hopefully we'll get a some good harvests. And won't they be a cute couple 










When I work my way up to being able to handle processing I also plan to get another angora female myself so I can start raising litters for pets, fiber, and meat.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good grief, Vigilant!!! !Reading your posts make me think of the energizer bunny  You go girl! Your enthusiasm is contagious and makes me want to dust off some long forgotten homesteading skills again.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

P.S. You definitely need to blog! Keeping up with your adventures would be fun.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to be a big blogger, but it doesn't get updated much anymore. It's so much easier to post pics quick to facebook


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Vigilant do you think you'll still get a spinnable fiber from crossing those two?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

From what I was told in the bunny forum, crosses shouldn't have long fur. Since they are for meat that should suit our purposes for now and give us easier to care for and process litters. 

I do have a pair of angoras now, but I don't believe the females ever been bred (she was a craiglist rescue sorta deal) so I'd have to get another matching blue french female at some point for good pet and fiber babies.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey! I've been having fun at my new little house. Been painting and etc, Saturday night was my first overnight there and it was very special (wink, waves at cindylu). So impressed with my little waterford woodstove. I'll take some pix today and post in a few days. 

There are two nice little rhode island reds that come over to scratch, very friendly little things, I call them Lucy and Goosey  There is also a tabby cat that is making appearances so we'll see haha. Captain Nemo(the goldfish) is not running away so fast when I come to admire him.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> Hey! I've been having fun at my new little house. Been painting and etc, Saturday night was my first overnight there and it was very special (wink, waves at cindylu). So impressed with my little waterford woodstove. I'll take some pix today and post in a few days.
> 
> There are two nice little rhode island reds that come over to scratch, very friendly little things, I call them Lucy and Goosey  There is also a tabby cat that is making appearances so we'll see haha. Captain Nemo(the goldfish) is not running away so fast when I come to admire him.


Funny thing but I was thinking about you this weekend while I was driving up by the Curtin area and passing a certain part of I-5. Wink, wink, wondered how you were and what you were up to, teehee. Now I know. 

Can't wait to see the pictures of your new home and your painting and what you are going to do to the garden areas. Really excited for you and can't wait to see you again.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I feel spring in the air. Up here it is only a month away Found briskets in the grocery store yesterday for 2.79 a lb. I thought I had died and gone to heaven! First of all...beef briskets here...in Vermont?! This Texas girl bought several. Don't have a smoker or grill but where there is a will, there is a way. Marinated them with a dry rub over-nite and pooped them in the oven this morning. At 300 degrees..hope it approximates what I remember.

Getting a new worm bin together for my lovely worms. Made a to-do list for the week and perused the net for upcoming foraging here in the northeast. Ignoring the overcast sky's and dreaming of sunshine


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I worked outside today. Cleaned the garlic bed out and put new mulch down. I planted a bunch of yellow red and white onions. I cleaned the straw out from under the rabbit cages. That's what I used to mulch the garlic. I made a loaf of bread from Terri's bread mix recipe I made the other day. It made an awesome loaf of bread. I used about a cup of the mix.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

had some extra cull logs and some feral grlic by the creek so i made a raised bed and transplanted the garlic.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

had 2 smaller logs left over so i made a small bed for horseradish.nothinh fancy but it was basically free.i am looking for better horseradish the strain i have is not getting a big root on it like i have seen others harvest.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay I don't know if I posted this some where else already. Got the chickens moved from the brooder to the coop today. Got most of the material cut for the first floor of the temporary house that will be turned into my woodworking shop later on after I get log cabin house built. I'm going to have to cut another load of logs to finish the wood for the house.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Y'all know I just lurk here because I want to bask in the effects of at least WATCHING people do homesteady stuff, right? 

~ST


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The tomatoes and ornamental kale have their first big boy leaves coming in 










And outdoors the strawberries, comfrey, lemon balm, and egyptian walking onions all have sprouts, even though there's still some lingering snow out there.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I decided to free range chickens in the 18x33 above ground pool carcass while I'm working in the area to watch for birds of prey then put them in their pen when I'm not. The hard packed sand base of 20 years needs to be loosened and wow did those chickens do a job taking sand baths and making 6 inch deep loosened patches. I tossed about 7 wheelbarrows of thatch and cut down herb garden twigs for them to kick around, feed and water. Four out of six of the hens left an egg in there which DD collected. Once they're done with the job it'll be a vegetable garden. We lucked out today as we got a black sex link chick instead of white leghorn. A coworker picked up 3 white leghorns and 3 silkie chicks for me the week before and today was 1 RIR, 1 Barred Rock, 1 Americauna and 1 black sex link. Looks horrible. I love it!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I got the peas planted. The spot for the future rainbarrel cleared out. And the belts taken off of the rototiller. Boy did they need replacing--frayed and stretched. Of course the fun part will be when the replacement belts are here and I try to put them on the rototiller.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I raked the mulch off the potato plants and cut all the frozen, dead growth out. Not much left. I gave them a treatment of miracle grow and remulched. Peas are beginning to emerge, just needa little rain now. Pole beans (what the weather and wild turkeys didn't get) are up and going. I always planted on Good Friday or shortly thereafter....now I know I can't second guess mother nature. Even with the losses though, its like I told a freind, thats just part of it....I'll take what she gives and not mourn the losses.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Here are some pictures around the homestead tonight.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I planted 12 12ft rows of onion sets Thursday after I cleaned out the garlic bed.. I am so sore it hurts to walk. I didn't know I was so out of shape.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Elkhound, get Big Top horseradish. http://noursefarms.com/horseradish/horseradish-roots/


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

The grass around here isn't quite as green. It was hot! 45 degrees and snowmachining.

There is a moose in the last pic. I got a big goose egg on caribou. 80+ Miles and no bou.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Been working on a cabin..... still can't figure out how to heat it without the roof leaking.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Busy day here at the Homefire Hacienda. My car died on me the other day as I was waiting at the high school to pick up my son. Drat! We ended up walking to the laundromat to use a telephone. My son being a teenager walked a couple of paces behind me. Poor kid...I think it was a forlorn hope if he thought no one would recognize him walking with his mom. :0 Managed to get the repair shop and she sent her husband to jump the car. It's ready for pick-up today and it didn't break the bank :sing:

So..with an unforeseen day without wheels, there was no excuse not to get some things done...and it didn't cost a dime. Made Plantain Salve with the bag of of dried plantain I found for .99 cents at the the Scratch and Dent store. You never know what new and unusual thing you will find there. Ordered the last delivery of propane for the winter (gosh I hope it's the last!)

There is a cold wind blowing out there and it is mighty cold. Made chili and scalloped potatoes to nibble on the next couple of days. Finished a pair of socks I've been knitting. Everybody is getting socks this year for Christmas


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

There's a very cold wind blowing here too. I wanted to work outside, but ended up decluttering by stuffing the van with an exercise bike, wheel, leggos, more outgrown toys, outgrown holiday decorations etc. from the basement which should make someone happy as I was when I came home with someone's junk last week lol.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

HELLO PEOPLE!!! IT IS APRIL!!!!!

::stinkeye::

::EVIL GRIN::

::snicker snicker::


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all i've done today is go out and file my taxes. cost me almost 300 for that. went up on april first. i'm too stupid to do them myself. i feel happy it's over with. like pulling teeth every year getting it ready. i'd rather eat dirt! i'm doing the same as DM right now. getting stuff ready to fill the car to take to VV tomorrow and bring back more junk. no gardening for me. it's freezing here. ~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Dern Canooks can't read!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

You folks are kickin butt!! I can't believe how green some of you are already. I've got some of the early varieties of grass coming up, but the only native grass showing any green is cheatgrass. Most trees are about to break buds, however. 

I did receive my nut trees, raspberries, blackberries, and douglas firs, over the last two weeks, which are all in the ground now. The douglas firs came through Musser Forests, and although a little smaller, they sent more than twice the amount I requested.

Lonelytree... I remember reading about your "bou hunting, recently. Why do they have such a late hunt season? And how is the meat after the animal shrinking through the large part of winter? I've always been told to get meat when it's on a gain, domestic or wild. I'd guess any meat is good if you'r short of it, though?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

littlejoe said:


> You folks are kickin butt!! I can't believe how green some of you are already. I've got some of the early varieties of grass coming up, but the only native grass showing any green is cheatgrass. Most trees are about to break buds, however.
> 
> I did receive my nut trees, raspberries, blackberries, and douglas firs, over the last two weeks, which are all in the ground now. The douglas firs came through Musser Forests, and although a little smaller, they sent more than twice the amount I requested.
> 
> Lonelytree... I remember reading about your "bou hunting, recently. Why do they have such a late hunt season? And how is the meat after the animal shrinking through the large part of winter? I've always been told to get meat when it's on a gain, domestic or wild. I'd guess any meat is good if you'r short of it, though?


Joe,
Season started on August 10th. It did close for 2 weeks for the rut in September. I think I need to sell my boat. Everyone that goes with me gets a bou and I don't get squat. ADF&G wanted 5500 shot, 1500 cows and 4000 bulls. Even with this long of a season they are short of the quota. This year I focus on moose. If I get a bou it will be a plus. 

The only time the taste of the meat is in question that I know of is during the rut. It can be very rank during the rut. Bou is VERY lean all of the year. I add 30% fat to anything that I grind for sausage or burger. Probably won't make burger next time. I love burgers..... used to get some awesome ones at the Yuma and Brush sale barns. Bou burger just doesn't have the taste.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

lonelytree said:


> bou burger just doesn't have the taste.


bacon


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Don't sell your boat, just do your hunting with someone else, who has one! Problem solved!!!!!!!!! hehe! Heck, I'd like to just have a little flat bottom I could get out past the brush with, in the mud puddles we have here.



lonelytree said:


> Joe,
> Season started on August 10th. It did close for 2 weeks for the rut in September. I think I need to sell my boat. Everyone that goes with me gets a bou and I don't get squat. ADF&G wanted 5500 shot, 1500 cows and 4000 bulls. Even with this long of a season they are short of the quota. This year I focus on moose. If I get a bou it will be a plus.
> 
> The only time the taste of the meat is in question that I know of is during the rut. It can be very rank during the rut. Bou is VERY lean all of the year. I add 30% fat to anything that I grind for sausage or burger. Probably won't make burger next time. I love burgers..... used to get some awesome ones at the Yuma and Brush sale barns. Bou burger just doesn't have the taste.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

littlejoe said:


> Don't sell your boat, just do your hunting with someone else, who has one! Problem solved!!!!!!!!! hehe! Heck, I'd like to just have a little flat bottom I could get out past the brush with, in the mud puddles we have here.


 
All we had was Stalker in Wray..... I hear it isn't very good anymore.


----------

